# Recommend me a coffee subscription



## Thinbo (Sep 24, 2015)

I need to educate my coffee palate a bit more, a subscription seems a good way of doing this. I will probably try the beans both as espresso and brewed; I tend to have a flat white in the morning and then take an Aeropress to work.

I'm probably looking at a bag every fortnight, so that I actually finish the bags, weekly may work though with my current consumption.

What would everyone recommend? Has to really be one of the ones that delivers in letterbox friendly packages as I don't want to be continually traipsing to the sorting office.

thanks in advance


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Hasbean in my mug would fill ALL of those boxes


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

h1udd said:


> Hasbean in my mug would fill ALL of those boxes


Plus one


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hasbean subscription ticks all the boxes for your requirements. If can afford to stump up the money for a year's subscription, it represents fantastic value for money with a weekly bag of coffee dropping through your letterbox, most of which is good for both pour over and espresso, for less than £5.00 a week inc. postage.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Agreed Hasbean ticks all the boxes, can also save on cost as they roast in such a way that the same coffee can be used brewed or as espresso.

Another to consider though would be James Gourmet. Another excellent roaster however this would mean buying a filter subscription and asking for a coffee to be sent out roast for espresso too. Which would obviously cost. I am sure they would do it for you, call them and ask. They are super friendly.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You could, if planned correctly maybe have 2 roasters subscriptions per month and some will send out start of month or mid to end, worth a bit of research?

Thinking of your 2 weekly requirement Bella Barista do a single origin subsciption where you can choose the length of subsciption as well as monthly or bi weekly:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/single-origin-6-sub.html

Hasbean fortnightly in my mug for a broad variety as mentioned above:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/subscriptions/products/imm-fortnightly

Small Batch do a fortnightly one as well

http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee?product_id=82

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/coffee-club-packs/12-month-pack-500g.html

Coffee compass do a 500g per month sent out start of the month which might fit and Rave also do a monthly 250g or multiples thereof

All above are forum advertisers so there will be others have not mentioned (apologies) out there as well as suggestions above.

Other option is probably what most end up doing is just looking round for different roasters and ordering manually based on tasting notes or getting a guest or permenant slot on the DSOL or LSOL (or both  ) so as to give you the chance to try something out of the ordinary or just plain not available.

Best of luck and hope the above / other posts above of help

John


----------



## Thinbo (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for all of the advice!

I might start with a fortnightly bag from HasBean and take it from there. I'll see how I go and maybe get the annual one after that or go more "manual" as John suggested.

For the ill informed, what are DSOL and LSOL?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Darker Side of Life; Lighter Side of Life. First, darker roast, second, lighter roast.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

Ihave a fortnightly hasbean sub and a Pact sub. The hasbean coffee is more varied, but that does mean that occasionally there will be one that isn't my favourite, so I like the Pact coffee as a background staple. The Pact subscription is infinitely variable - there is a slider on your account page to tell them how often to send it, and you can speed it up or delay it at any time.


----------

